# Missing Holly



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Playing at the Bridge with Ginny Ralph and Kelly sweet Holly knowing how much you are all loved and thought of everyday by your Mum and Dad.
Your post set me off Jan sending huggs from me and Licks from Honey.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Anniversaries are hard days to go thru. It brings back memories on life left behind, sadness takes over. 
Run free sweet Holly with all your golden friends at Bridge.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry, I know how difficult these anniversaries of bridge days can be. You gave your beautiful girl Holly a wonderful life full of love and family. The memories and love will last forever.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for the sad anniversary. I am facing a sad one very shortly myself with Beau. She was such a beautiful girl.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Another year gone. You lost Holly same year that i lost Meg. Doesn't seem that long since they left us does it? We shall miss them always but always be grateful they shared their lives with us.
Love what the vet said and Holly was truly blessed I think to be in your family as were you x


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im so very sorry. Anniversaries are very difficult.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Sorry i missed your post Jan
It seems to get harder every year Holly was a lucky dog to have you to look after her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Holly*

Goldesmum

I am so very sorry about your Holly, but glad she is with her friends at the Rainbow Bridge.

I loved this, that was part of your post-how BEAUTIFUL AND HOW TRUE!!

THERE IS A CYCLE OF LOVE AND DEATH THAT SHAPES THE LIVES OF THOSE WHO CHOOSE TO TRAVEL IN THE COMPANY OF ANIMALS. IT IS A CYCLE UNLIKE ANY OTHER. TO THOSE WHO HAVE NEVER LIVED THROUGH IT'S TURNINGS OR WALKED IT'S ROCKY PATH, OUR WILLINGNESS TO GIVE OUR HEARTS WITH FULL KNOWLEDGE THAT THEY WILL BE BROKEN SEEMS INCOMPREHENSIBLE. ONLY WE KNOW HOW SMALL A PRICE WE PAY FOR WHAT WE RECEIVE, OUR GRIEF, NO MATTER HOW POWERFUL IT MAY BE, IS AN INSUFFICIENT MEASURE OF THE JOY WE HAVE BEEN GIVEN


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Holly was beautiful. I know what you mean about her not being the same after Ginny passed. I lost my Daisy a year ago and Jenny has never been the same. I can tell she still misses Daisy. Hugs to you.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Karen, I too very much agree!! I don't think that I've ever read this put so eloquently!

THERE IS A CYCLE OF LOVE AND DEATH THAT SHAPES THE LIVES OF THOSE WHO CHOOSE TO TRAVEL IN THE COMPANY OF ANIMALS. IT IS A CYCLE UNLIKE ANY OTHER. TO THOSE WHO HAVE NEVER LIVED THROUGH IT'S TURNINGS OR WALKED IT'S ROCKY PATH, OUR WILLINGNESS TO GIVE OUR HEARTS WITH FULL KNOWLEDGE THAT THEY WILL BE BROKEN SEEMS INCOMPREHENSIBLE. ONLY WE KNOW HOW SMALL A PRICE WE PAY FOR WHAT WE RECEIVE, OUR GRIEF, NO MATTER HOW POWERFUL IT MAY BE, IS AN INSUFFICIENT MEASURE OF THE JOY WE HAVE BEEN GIVEN


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Times passes, love never dies. Good memories tend to psh the bad ones a little to the back. But we still miss them.


----------

